# Air port run



## Fay Clough (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi every one, I am new and I have a question. I dont know where in this site I can get in touch with expat who live in Estepona Costa Del Sole .
Do you know of any one who lives in Estepona ?
Do you know of a taxi company who I can book to pick me up from airport without paying extortionate prices at the airport.

any advice is gratefully received.

Regards
Fay


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Fay Clough said:


> Hi every one, I am new and I have a question. I dont know where in this site I can get in touch with expat who live in Estepona Costa Del Sole .
> Do you know of any one who lives in Estepona ?
> Do you know of a taxi company who I can book to pick me up from airport without paying extortionate prices at the airport.
> 
> ...



The only people who can legally pick you up from the airports here are the registered taxis! So its not something we could really reccomend??? There are buses and trains which are possibly more economical??

Jo xx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Fay Clough said:


> Hi every one, I am new and I have a question. I dont know where in this site I can get in touch with expat who live in Estepona Costa Del Sole .
> Do you know of any one who lives in Estepona ?
> Do you know of a taxi company who I can book to pick me up from airport without paying extortionate prices at the airport.
> 
> ...


Hiya
I live in Estepona and obviously use the airport now and again  to be honest the cheapest way to get back is to catch the scheduled bus from the airpor that runs directly to Marbella bus station (its a direct bus doesnt stop anywhere on the way) - and then there is a bus from Marbella bus station into Estepona.

Bus fare on the airport bus if 4 euros something per person, bus from Marbella to Estepona is 2.80 euros .... so less than 8 euros in total!

The bus from the airport stops by the taxi rank outside arrivals .... and marbella bus station is pretty small so its easy to check out where the Estepona bus leaves from.

Sue :ranger:


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Hiya
> I live in Estepona and obviously use the airport now and again  to be honest the cheapest way to get back is to catch the scheduled bus from the airpor that runs directly to Marbella bus station (its a direct bus doesnt stop anywhere on the way) - and then there is a bus from Marbella bus station into Estepona.
> 
> Bus fare on the airport bus if 4 euros something per person, bus from Marbella to Estepona is 2.80 euros .... so less than 8 euros in total!
> ...


Sue,

I wondered if you could answer this. When we stay in Calahonda we have always hired a car, but now find that the wheels dont turn for days on end, other than for an occasional supermarket run, that I could manage on foot.

It sounds daft to get on the bus at the airport and drive straight past where we are staying, just to get on the local bus in Marbella and come back again. Is there any way of getting direct to Calahonda without hiring a car or using a taxi?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

crookesey said:


> Sue,
> 
> I wondered if you could answer this. When we stay in Calahonda we have always hired a car, but now find that the wheels dont turn for days on end, other than for an occasional supermarket run, that I could manage on foot.
> 
> It sounds daft to get on the bus at the airport and drive straight past where we are staying, just to get on the local bus in Marbella and come back again. Is there any way of getting direct to Calahonda without hiring a car or using a taxi?


yell ESTOP!!!???


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

crookesey said:


> Sue,
> 
> I wondered if you could answer this. When we stay in Calahonda we have always hired a car, but now find that the wheels dont turn for days on end, other than for an occasional supermarket run, that I could manage on foot.
> 
> It sounds daft to get on the bus at the airport and drive straight past where we are staying, just to get on the local bus in Marbella and come back again. Is there any way of getting direct to Calahonda without hiring a car or using a taxi?


Hiya

There is a bus from Malaga (Bus station - behind the train station) that stops along the route to Marbella Bus station. At the moment they have a "Directo" and "Express" bus that run Malaga to Marbella without stopping. Then there is the Malaga to Algericas bus (that I catch to Estepona) that stops at the main bus stations in Torremolinos, Fuengirola, Marbella, San Pedro, Estepona - Algericas.

The one that stops along the entire malaga to marbella route does stop around Calahonda. Its the "RUTA" bus - it would of course mean that you would need to catch the shuttle bus from the airport to the train/bus station but I think these a pretty regular and very cheap!

The Portillo site gives you some info on the routes - unfortunately they dont show all the stops on the RUTA ... but Im sure you could find out.
Autobuses Portillo - Horarios y Tarifas

Sue


----------



## Fay Clough (Aug 16, 2009)

*Air port Run*



jojo said:


> The only people who can legally pick you up from the airports here are the registered taxis! So its not something we could really reccomend??? There are buses and trains which are possibly more economical??
> 
> Jo xx



oooooooooops I am sorry I had no idea this was ilegal.

Thank you for the reply Jo
Fay


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hiya
> 
> There is a bus from Malaga (Bus station - behind the train station) that stops along the route to Marbella Bus station. At the moment they have a "Directo" and "Express" bus that run Malaga to Marbella without stopping. Then there is the Malaga to Algericas bus (that I catch to Estepona) that stops at the main bus stations in Torremolinos, Fuengirola, Marbella, San Pedro, Estepona - Algericas.
> 
> ...


Going direct from Malaga airport you could also get the Cercanias train from the airport to Fuengirola and then get the 220 Marbella bus from the bus station there (very near the train station) which stops at Calahonda.
From airport to Fuengirola takes about half and hour by train and about half an hour by bus from Fuengirola to Calahonda. Only thing is need to check timetables first as both bus and train stop running fairly earlyish 1030-11pm.

Caz.


----------



## youngagepensioner (May 18, 2009)

Fay Clough said:


> oooooooooops I am sorry I had no idea this was ilegal.
> 
> Thank you for the reply Jo
> Fay


It's only illegal if you pay them, surely????


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

youngagepensioner said:


> It's only illegal if you pay them, surely????


a complete stranger (or even a neighbour) is hardly going to do it for nothing!


look at this though

Airport Run Penalty - RTN Costa Blancas Free Newspaper - Round Town News


----------



## youngagepensioner (May 18, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> a complete stranger (or even a neighbour) is hardly going to do it for nothing!
> 
> 
> look at this though
> ...



I was being a bit pedantic I'm afraid, , the poster said it was illegal to pick anyone up at the airport unless they were a taxi driver, and that is not strictly true, it is only illegal if you pay them.

You could give them 25 euros or whatever to buy themselves a drink in the bar though, and they could forget to give you the change....

I just think it's ridiculous to fine everyone. We often take visiting friends/family to and from the airport, we don't charge, why should we not do that. It takes 1.5 hours, it would cost a fortune in a taxi and anyway,surely it's up to us if we want to do this for our friends and family? It's just the taxi mafia throwing its toys out of the pram imho. Sorry, I'm being bad, I'll shut up now, honest .


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

youngagepensioner said:


> It's only illegal if you pay them, surely????


yes, but the taxi drivers at Malaga do keep watch for anyone who is a regular "picker upper" and have a go if they think its someone taking their fares away without permission! 


Jo xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

youngagepensioner said:


> I was being a bit pedantic I'm afraid, , the poster said it was illegal to pick anyone up at the airport unless they were a taxi driver, and that is not strictly true, it is only illegal if you pay them.
> 
> You could give them 25 euros or whatever to buy themselves a drink in the bar though, and they could forget to give you the change....
> 
> I just think it's ridiculous to fine everyone. We often take visiting friends/family to and from the airport, we don't charge, why should we not do that. It takes 1.5 hours, it would cost a fortune in a taxi and anyway,surely it's up to us if we want to do this for our friends and family? It's just the taxi mafia throwing its toys out of the pram imho. Sorry, I'm being bad, I'll shut up now, honest .


I pick up my husband, family, friends all the time. I'm at Malaga airport at least once, twice a week. The taxi drivers know that I'm not taking their business away. But times are hard and they are very protective of their business, so its not something for anyone to do if they're simply doing it to make money. 

Jo xx


Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

youngagepensioner said:


> I was being a bit pedantic I'm afraid, , the poster said it was illegal to pick anyone up at the airport unless they were a taxi driver, and that is not strictly true, it is only illegal if you pay them.
> 
> You could give them 25 euros or whatever to buy themselves a drink in the bar though, and they could forget to give you the change....
> 
> I just think it's ridiculous to fine everyone. We often take visiting friends/family to and from the airport, we don't charge, why should we not do that. It takes 1.5 hours, it would cost a fortune in a taxi and anyway,surely it's up to us if we want to do this for our friends and family? It's just the taxi mafia throwing its toys out of the pram imho. Sorry, I'm being bad, I'll shut up now, honest .


Hi, we have been told about a similar thing that happened to a friend of ours two weeks ago at Alicante airport. He had a family party, so had lots of family members staying with or near him. One lot were going back on Monday so he put them in his car and took them to Alicante airport to get their flight home. The next lot were due to go back Wednesday so again he puts them in the car and takes them to Alicante. Guardia stopped him the second time and told him he was an illigal taxi. He got a on the spot fine and is still trying to get his money back now. What is going on??


----------



## youngagepensioner (May 18, 2009)

The people we take to and from the airport are friends and family. If we didn't take them they would still not pay a fortune for a taxi for a 1.5 hour drive (Almeria) or 3 hours (Malaga). They would probably just get the one bus the day before and stay over. So it's not taking anyone's livelihood away and surely it is not illegal to transport your family and friends?

I think the taxi drivers and airport police are being far too heavy handed and it is just bullying under another name.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

youngagepensioner said:


> The people we take to and from the airport are friends and family. If we didn't take them they would still not pay a fortune for a taxi for a 1.5 hour drive (Almeria) or 3 hours (Malaga). They would probably just get the one bus the day before and stay over. So it's not taking anyone's livelihood away and surely it is not illegal to transport your family and friends?
> 
> I think the taxi drivers and airport police are being far too heavy handed and it is just bullying under another name.


No. its not illegal to pick up family and friends, but it is illegal to pick up "punters" as a business without a permit!

There are a lot of hard up people who are trying to undercut and take business from the legitimate taxi drivers and taxi drivers, understandably dont like it and alot of these drivers may not even be legally insured to be doing it!

Jo xxx


----------



## youngagepensioner (May 18, 2009)

jojo said:


> No. its not illegal to pick up family and friends, but it is illegal to pick up "punters" as a business without a permit!
> 
> There are a lot of hard up people who are trying to undercut and take business from the legitimate taxi drivers and taxi drivers, understandably dont like it and alot of these drivers may not even be legally insured to be doing it!
> 
> ...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

youngagepensioner said:


> jojo said:
> 
> 
> > No. its not illegal to pick up family and friends, but it is illegal to pick up "punters" as a business without a permit!
> ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> youngagepensioner said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of people _do_ do airport runs for money though, and are therefore working as unlicensed, uninsured, illegal taxis
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

jojo said:


> xabiachica said:
> 
> 
> > I know that the taxi drivers and the guardia have watched me, they've not said anything but I've been aware of nudges and their interest in my car. What I make a point of doing is leaping out and cuddling whoever I'm picking up and when I drop off, lotsa kisses and tears (tears of joy that they're going with some of my visitors lol). But in the main I'm picking up my OH and the kids usually get out of the car and rush to greet him, so I think I've "passed the innocent test"!!!??
> ...


----------

